# Southampton PA. FEMALE GSD free



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*German Shepherd Free to Good Home (Southampton, PA)*

Date: 2010-06-10, 2:36PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



2 1/2 year old loving German Shepherd free to good home. We are moving due to relocation for work and can not take her with us due to weight restricitions with new landlord. She's a great dog. Please respond for more information. 


Location: Southampton, PA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty girl. I really hate to see dogs given away for free. It makes me worry for their safety. I sure hope that she finds a loving, permanent home.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She has such a sweet look in her eyes! 

I too don't like seeing them given away for free as they can land in the wrong hands. Then again, I got both of mine for free-one off of CraigsList and on off of PetFinder(with papers & one big crate too) so I feel blessed  Hope she lands in a safe home!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Hi all I saw this and convinced her to wait while I try to get rescue..it is her husband's dog..he can;t have her where he moved..and it seems wife doesn;t want her..please anyone x-post..I got her a week..then I don't know where she will surrender her to*


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I've forwarded this info to GSR-SP rescue people who live in the area.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

bleh, and on Craigs list too. 

Anyone mailed the owners yet and warned them about Craigs List and/or told them about GSR SP?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

I did.I canvinced her to give me?? a week..that is all she has is a week's time..anyone??


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If she is sweet and is ok with a cat, I'll take her!!! Big "if" re the cat issue.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

She actually already has this dog on GSR-SP website as an owner referral. If she's tiring of the owner referral process (screening adopters, getting phone calls etc) she may be ready to dump her. sielick got her to wait a week at least.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Is she good with other dogs??? Inside or outside dog? House broke?? I will ask friends. I would love her. I miss my girl so much but now is not the time for me..........


----------



## zeusandfriends (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you found him a home yet? I have a friend who is an ex-marine and retired trooper who would be interested. He has two cats.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

sielick said:


> *Hi all I saw this and convinced her to wait while I try to get rescue..it is her husband's dog..he can;t have her where he moved..and it seems wife doesn;t want her..please anyone x-post..I got her a week..then I don't know where she will surrender her to*



How can a spouse do that to the one person they are supposed to love the most. 

I said it before and I say it again. If my husband would ever do that to me I'd serve him with the divorce papers.


----------



## zeusandfriends (Aug 28, 2010)

Is she ok with cats. I have a friend who would be interested. Ex-Marine and retired trooper.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

zeusandfriends said:


> Is she ok with cats. I have a friend who would be interested. Ex-Marine and retired trooper.


The post is originally from June and I can't get the craigslist message to come up. HOpefully she's in a good home (or someone else can figure out how to pull it up).


----------



## zeusandfriends (Aug 28, 2010)

I sure hope she got a good home.


----------

